# Gait on puppies



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I remember Dexter going through awkward phases around that age, but I don't remember gait issues. She's growing so fast at that age, all sorts of things could be going on. 

Are you going to show her in AKC? Just a reality check--it is really unusual to have a bitch finish as a puppy in AKC. Just getting pointed as a puppy would be great. A lot of people will show a bitch as a puppy, then let her grow up and bring her back out at 2 years or so.


----------



## shellygroomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes the Akc. Yes I was hoping to get a few good points on her. Your right I suppose I couldn't finish her as a pup. At what age do they stop the funky stage as pups generally? I know it depends on the lines but I m just curious whats the average. Thanks again,
Shelly


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Where do you live? The competition here has been tough here with bitches. A lot of them... hardly any males. 

Jasper's gait hasn't changed really. There are times when walking he's just a goon with his various body parts. He scuffs his feet, and he'll twist his legs funny when goofing around, but otherwise nothing has really changed. He's 11 months old now.


----------



## shellygroomer (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm in Ga. I went to a show today. There were only 3 puppies and I think about 3 or 4 bitches but my guess most will show tomorrow. 
Shelly


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

My Most Fabulous Mentor is in Atlanta. She is entered but "out sick". When I first started attending AKC shows I took Antoinette with me. She was 4 months at the time - which I was told was "puppy uglies".

For evaluation, we went over B at 8 weeks and then again after 6 months. All that happened in between seemed to last no longer than a week or 2.

So don't sweat it too much until after the 6 month period, and yes, depending on the line, even longer, but minimum 6 months. 

Grow your coat though, that never stops!

Annie pointed at 10 months - owner handled. B pointed at 7 months - owner handled. BUT, I have had some SERIOUS mentoring and Michele grooms my girls, so their presentation has always been stellar (one of the many obstacles to overcome when owner handling)

Good Luck.

Tabatha


FYI: I was at that show last year, though, and it was a 5 point major!


----------

